# URW - Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield



## nulla nulla (28 June 2014)

WDC was suspended from trading on the ASX on 25 June 2014. The restructured component of Westfield Group now trades as Westfield Corporation under the ASX tag "WFD".  Long term I wouldn't be surprised to see WFD relocate to the U.S.A.


----------



## nulla nulla (28 June 2014)

If you bought WDC for $10.63 in the week or so before the restructure, as at close of business on Friday 27 June 2014 for every 1,000 shares you held you are $589.50 better off plus the div of $262.50 ($0.2625 for each share held) that you will receive in August.

Pre restructure:

WDC 1,000 x $10.63 = *$10,630.00*

Post restructure (close 27/6/14):

WFD 1,000 x $7.17 = $ 7,170.00
SCG 1,246 x $3.25 =  $ 4,049.50   *$11,219.50*

Capital Gain $589.50
Dividend        $262.50
Total profit   *$852.00  *or 8.01% for a few days hold.

You gotta love the games these people play.


----------



## Marko62 (6 July 2014)

Hi everyone
I bought WDC back in 2011/2012 for an avg price of $9.06. My question is how will capital gains be worked out, what price did i acquire them for and what date can i put in as WFD and SCG being acquired. Do i have to hold them for another 12 months before i am entitled to the 50% CG discount?


----------



## skyQuake (12 December 2017)

What a ride $10.01 bid from Unibail Rodamco
- cash and shares


----------



## AlexDrys (12 December 2017)

Thanks for flagging this. Including the dividends paid out, this was a profitable situation.


----------



## Ferret (22 December 2017)

WFD closed up 6c today at 9.40.  Just a little below the current value of the Unibail Rodamco cash and shares offer.

Considering WFD was trading just below this level in April, it looks like a very small control premium.  

I hold and I don't see much value in this deal. Interesting to see how this will play out when it comes to the vote on the scheme of arrangement.


----------



## System (12 June 2018)

Westfield Corporation Limited and Westfield America Trust (which, together with WFD Trust, comprise
Westfield Corporation) will be removed from the official list of ASX Limited at the close of trading on Friday, 8 June 2018, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the schemes in
relation to the acquisition by Unibail-Rodamco of Westfield Corporation and the scheme in relation to the demerger of OneMarket Limited.


----------



## Trav. (27 May 2020)

This is a good example of running a scan on the 26/5 and top pick was URW - looked at the chart and said no thanks, then bam up 9% today - what do I know 

I would have missed the entry as it gapped up but I am still shaking my head that this happened today, no news as well.


----------



## xen88 (29 October 2020)

I had purchased some URW shares At $5 and worried it will never increase back after this covid.. what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2021)

xen88 said:


> I had purchased some URW shares At $5 and worried it will never increase back after this covid.. what are your thoughts on it?



not answering that question. (but its been above $5 on and off, for a while. There are tangible assets underlying the company.

perhaps related


> A blistering short squeeze in shares of Unibail Rodamco Westfield has been linked to a wrong-footed bet by $US20 billion hedge fund D1 Capital, which found itself in the thick of the Reddit army’s assault on Wall Street.




((<Oh, good heavens , just saw ... market Cap $1.3B.  My how the Lowy's timed it well>))

_6 month; daily chart:_


----------



## Boggo (1 February 2021)

URW triggered an alert on my weekly exploration on the weekend.

I don't hold but this may be one of many possibilities (@Trav. W.2 a bit short ?)

(click to expand)


----------



## Trav. (2 February 2021)

Boggo said:


> I don't hold but this may be one of many possibilities (@Trav. W.2 a bit short ?)



Thanks for highlighting it mate, I will check it out in more detail when I get back home.

But overall it has been a nasty trend down over the last couple of years which isn't pretty.


----------

